# Get Together - acoustic cover



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Dale. I actually do this one on acoustic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very good, as usual. Just subscribed to your YouTube channel, good stuff there.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

marcos said:


> Very nice Dale. I actually do this one on acoustic.


i would love to hear your version...in a perfect world we'd sit down and play it together! great thanks for the listen, Happy New Year 2020!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Very good, as usual. Just subscribed to your YouTube channel, good stuff there.


thanks so much for subscribing and sharing music...Happy New Year!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

dale said:


> i would love to hear your version...in a perfect world we'd sit down and play it together! great thanks for the listen, Happy New Year 2020!


Its on my bucket list. Now all we gotta do is get you up here in the Nations Capital. lol. I bet we could get some other forum members to join us !!!Best wished to you and family.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I always like that tune , and I like the way you guys did it , Happy New Year to you and yours !


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> I always like that tune , and I like the way you guys did it , Happy New Year to you and yours !


thank you..please know we greatly appreciate you sharing your time to listen!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Lovely! I used to play that… still do once or twice a year. Such a passionate and pretty song.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Love it, great song choice!

Is your son still playing drums these days?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Lovely! I used to play that… still do once or twice a year. Such a passionate and pretty song.


hello Doug..thank you sir - we need a GC annual event so we can play this tunes together it’d be a good haul for me!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Love it, great song choice!
> 
> Is your son still playing drums these days?


thank you sir...thanks so much sir asking about Tyler, very nice of you. He’s married now and lives in Austin working for FedEx. All those things combine to give him little time to play. Hoping that will change one day. Happy New Year!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dale said:


> thank you sir...thanks so much sir asking about Tyler, very nice of you. He’s married now and lives in Austin working for FedEx. All those things combine to give him little time to play. Hoping that will change one day. Happy New Year!


Boy, I've been following you for wayyyy too long, LOL. Really appreciated the instructional videos over the years though.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

dale said:


> hello Doug..thank you sir - we need a GC annual event so we can play this tunes together it’d be a good haul for me!


Or a thread where we collaborate by internet. Wouldn't be that hard audio-only.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Or a thread where we collaborate by internet. Wouldn't be that hard audio-only.


that would be fun!


----------

